# When Does Howard Get Back?



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How long is he out with this injury?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Probably until the San Antonio game next Friday, maybe longer.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

He says Saturday at the latest. He also said he doesn't believe the injury's that bad at this stage and that he would be playing now if it were playoff time.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

He's currently doing water aerobics, Avery says he won't be back until he can practice hard.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Who cares? :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

t1no said:


> Who cares? :biggrin:


I do, he is on my fantasy team! And i need him to complete it lol


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Who cares? :biggrin:


Stop hatin on Josh :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Stop hatin on Josh :curse:


He's hating because he wants the big German to get more ball!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Stackhouse said it won't be long before he can return to his beloved 6th man role...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> He's hating because he wants the big German to get more ball!


and Erick Dampier!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

t1no said:


> and Erick Dampier!!


Bad t1no!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ummh no, when Erick Dampier is doing good, we win games.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

t1no said:


> ummh no, when Erick Dampier is doing good, we win games.


Im slapping you because it seems you want JHO to stay out longer. :clown:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

No, i want him to be a team player.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

t1no said:


> No, i want him to be a team player.


Ok.
*Gives t1no a cookie*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Ok.
> *Gives t1no a cookie*


Ahem.... only t1no gets a cookie around here?

Don't make me take your 16M points......


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't forget to ask which kind of cookie ... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Avery said (today on the Ticket) that Josh won't necessarily play against the Spurs...

...that means absolutely nothing, right? :whoknows:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ahem.... only t1no gets a cookie around here?
> 
> Don't make me take your 16M points......


I ran out of chocolate chip. What type of cookie would you want?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

BTW, everyone may get a cookie, but I keep the brownies and the cake I made.


----------

